# Be Safe Southerners!



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

Weird to be having severe weather here in Tennessee in December. Monday we had 6 tornadoes touch down in middle Tennessee. They are saying worse for tonight! Stay safe fellas and non fellas.....


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 10, 2021)

Would you rather that or 12+ inches of snow???  We are over 6inches already.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Would you rather that or 12+ inches of snow???  We are over 6inches already.


Well I doubt a foot of snow will kill me......bring on the snow


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Weird to be having severe weather here in Tennessee in December. Monday we had 6 tornadoes touch down in middle Tennessee. They are saying worse for tonight! Stay safe fellas and non fellas.....


Be safe bud! Calling for bad storms tonight here in Northern Arkansas. Going from super warm to cold is not good.
And bring on the snow!!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Be safe bud! Calling for bad storms tonight here in Northern Arkansas. Going from super warm to cold is not good.
> And bring on the snow!!!!


Yep looking bad for Arkansas, Missouri, Tennessee, Kentucky, north Mississippi. We got rocked around 3:30am Monday. Hate when it happens at night. Y'all stay safe as well!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 10, 2021)

Just snow across our Rocky Mountains, but cold tonight. 7F for tonight’s low and sitting at 50% humidity, it’s bone chilling.
Stay safe.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Just snow across our Rocky Mountains, but cold tonight. 7F for tonight’s low and sitting at 50% humidity, it’s bone chilling.
> Stay safe.


Thanks bud. Last year on Christmas morning it was 3° here lol. It's currently about 70. We are way above average. I doubt we've had 4 days in the 30s which is crazy. Spring is normally tornado season here. I do enjoy the snow though. We usually get a few decent ones


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 10, 2021)

You guys stay safe and keep an eye on the skys. TNJake, sadly there have been three fatal car accidents so far today I have heard about. Its just time to admit Mother Nature is a b*tch.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes, hope everyone can stay safe. Ma nature calls the shots.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Well I doubt a foot of snow will kill me......bring on the snow



Strange weather, everywhere.
I hate the snow because I have to work in it sometimes. 
But I would sooner the snow than Tornado's . Most times after a storm we still have our homes with snow.

Here the last couple days and tomorrow:
Wednesday   high winds and 2deg C, 
Thursday       -10deg. C with 12" of snow, 
Friday             -1deg.C part sun and clouds
Saturday tomorrow 10deg.C with heavy rain and winds, bring on the flooded basements

But still better than your guys Tornado's ,  stay safe

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud. Last year on Christmas morning it was 3° here lol. It's currently about 70. We are way above average. I doubt we've had 4 days in the 30s which is crazy. Spring is normally tornado season here. I do enjoy the snow though. We usually get a few decent ones


Weather is weird always has been it constantly changes. Pretty much however bad you think it is, it’s been worse within the last couple hundred years. The bitch is the cycle.

My problem is I have 40# cured pork belly and 30# ham that needs to warm smoke tomorrow. Going to be a challenge getting all the meat up to temp, but we will get it done.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Strange weather, everywhere.
> I hate the snow because I have to work in it sometimes.
> But I would sooner the snow than Tornado's . Most times after a storm we still have our homes with snow.
> 
> ...


Thanks David. Cold weather y'all are having. I lived in Alaska for 6yrs and me and Emily go back to visit every year or so, so I know what you mean....miserable lol. Cool thing about snow in the south.....everything shuts down like it's the end of the world lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Weather is weird always has been it constantly changes. Pretty much however bad you think it is, it’s been worse within the last couple hundred years. The bitch is the cycle.
> 
> My problem is I have 40# cured pork belly and 30# ham that needs to warm smoke tomorrow. Going to be a challenge getting all the meat up to temp, but we will get it done.


I agree it's all in cycles. Might seem weird to us because we haven't seen that particular cycle in our lifetime. I don't buy in to the global warming crap. Good luck on your pork. Personally I love smoking in the snow. It's beautiful


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I agree it's all in cycles. Might seem weird to us because we haven't seen that particular cycle in our lifetime. I don't buy in to the global warming crap. Good luck on your pork. Personally I love smoking in the snow. It's beautiful


Totally agree.
The hump for me is single digits and 60-70# meat in a wood box. Cold smoke fine, but I want IT OF 145*. That’s a 130* temp swing in a wooden box. I prefer the upper 20’s low 30’s, but the meat is ready when it’s ready. I have the horsepower to do it, I just have to watch it close.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks David. Cold weather y'all are having. I lived in Alaska for 6yrs and me and Emily go back to visit every year or so, so I know what you mean....miserable lol. Cool thing about snow in the south.....everything shuts down like it's the end of the world lol



 I would love to see Alaska in the summertime, lol

My son lives in Vancouver BC, and when it snows out there the city just shuts down also , they just don't know what to do with it or how to drive in it. He said last year on his way home from work on the bus . They had about an inch of snow and the bus just stopped for an hour the driver could not drive in it. lol 
They are getting a little more snow falls every year lately.

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Totally agree.
> The hump for me is single digits and 60-70# meat in a wood box. Cold smoke fine, but I want IT OF 145*. That’s a 130* temp swing in a wooden box. I prefer the upper 20’s low 30’s, but the meat is ready when it’s ready. I have the horsepower to do it, I just have to watch it close.


Yep I like smoking In snow not single digits lol. I know you'll do great though


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> I would love to see Alaska in the summertime, lol
> 
> My son lives in Vancouver BC, and when it snows out there the city just shuts down also , they just don't know what to do with it or how to drive in it. He said last year on his way home from work on the bus . They had about an inch of snow and the bus just stopped for an hour the driver could not drive in it. lol
> They are getting a little more snow falls every year lately.
> ...


I took Emily once in the winter.....now we only go in the summer lol. Doesn't even take an inch to shut us down in Tennessee. We just don't have the resources to make it safe. I live high up in the hills on the Tennessee ridge. A few years back we got 10in and we're stranded at home for 9 days before a plow made it out here. I almost killed my kids!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I took Emily once in the winter.....now we only go in the summer lol. Doesn't even take an inch to shut us down in Tennessee. We just don't have the resources to make it safe. I live high up in the hills on the Tennessee ridge. A few years back we got 10in and we're stranded at home for 9 days before a plow made it out here. I almost killed my kids!



Emily is a smart person and you for understanding, lol
That is what my son says for where he is , they just cant deal with it . no resources is right.
9 days , I understand the kid thing...ha ha


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Totally agree.
> The hump for me is single digits and 60-70# meat in a wood box. Cold smoke fine, but I want IT OF 145*. That’s a 130* temp swing in a wooden box. I prefer the upper 20’s low 30’s, but the meat is ready when it’s ready. I have the horsepower to do it, I just have to watch it close.





TNJAKE said:


> Yep I like smoking In snow not single digits lol. I know you'll do great though



  That's why I built the "Smokers Shack " keeps me and the smoker out of the weather and winds, but still have to run back and forth. thank god for my Inkbird thermometer

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2021)

We're supposed to get freezing rain on Saturday. Sometime between 3:00AM and 10:00AM. Just in time for my commute to work. Ugh. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 10, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> That's why I built the "Smokers Shack " keeps me and the smoker out of the weather and winds, but still have to run back and forth. thank god for my Inkbird thermometer
> 
> David


The smoker in the shop is the best solution. Just haven’t got there yet.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> We're supposed to get freezing rain on Saturday. Sometime between 3:00AM and 10:00AM. Just in time for my commute to work. Ugh.
> 
> Chris


Ill take snow over freezing rain/ ice storm anyway. Stay safe headed to work. Down here work would be cancelled lol


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks bud, I've lived up here since 68 and I can only remember one time the state shut down, but then again we had to walk a couple mile to get to school also. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 are y'all ok? Just saw a tornado warning for Madisonville!


----------



## DougE (Dec 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Weird to be having severe weather here in Tennessee in December. Monday we had 6 tornadoes touch down in middle Tennessee. They are saying worse for tonight! Stay safe fellas and non fellas.....


Y'all stay safe out there, hear?


----------



## DougE (Dec 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The smoker in the shop is the best solution. Just haven’t got there yet.









Maybe something bigger would be better, but I can move this outfit outta the way if I need to bring a tractor or some other piece of equipment into the barn to work on it.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2021)

Sirens been going on and off for a couple hours.  Seems to have calmed down now , but I think another round is on the way . Damn wind is what gets me .


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Sirens been going on and off for a couple hours.  Seems to have calmed down now , but I think another round is on the way . Damn wind is what gets me .


Yes rich I been watching your area. Seen several tornado warnings. For us we are supposed to get storms then the main event between 2-3am which is supposed to be bad. They tend to get stronger through y'all's area and peak in my area. Stay safe bud. This storm system is no joke


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Sirens been going on and off for a couple hours.  Seems to have calmed down now , but I think another round is on the way . Damn wind is what gets me .


And to the wind I agree. It's supposedly a big cold front so winds are gonna be in the 60mph range. I'm surrounded by 60-80ft trees. Makes me nervous lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

Storm lines are building


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm just west of St. Louis . Better take a leak and grab a beer . Starting to rumble again .


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 10, 2021)

Be safe everyone. Keep a weather radio close. And dont try to get action shots! The deck was clean at 1pm today.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 10, 2021)

Stay safe everyone.
Be it spiny things, straight line winds, heavy rains, freezing rain, heavy snow, or cold temps it is all not good.


TNJAKE said:


> Ill take snow over freezing rain/ ice storm anyway. Stay safe headed to work. Down here work would be cancelled lol


A number of years ago wife and I passed through Chattanooga on I-24 before taking I-75 to Atlanta.
Snow on top of the hill and freezing rain midway down the hill. That was scary as the idiots haven't learned to slow down?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Stay safe everyone.
> Be it spiny things, straight line winds, heavy rains, freezing rain, heavy snow, or cold temps it is all not good.
> A number of years ago wife and I passed through Chattanooga on I-24 before taking I-75 to Atlanta.
> Snow on top of the hill and freezing rain midway down the hill. That was scary as the idiots haven't learned to slow down?


Lmao yep never expect us to do the right thing in the snow! Also that's the blue ridge so sketchy anyways lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 10, 2021)

You stay safe out there in those storms! All we have is winter storm warning but we are home so we are good! Have 1 more deer to skin and get 1/4rd up then I'm good for the night.

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 10, 2021)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. I lived in TN for 8 years (Chattanooga suburb then Nashville) and don't miss the storms or tornado warnings. 

Stay safe and warm.

Ray


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. I lived in TN for 8 years (Chattanooga suburb then Nashville) and don't miss the storms or tornado warnings.
> 
> Stay safe and warm.
> 
> Ray


Rick be safe yourself. A few tornado warnings in Kentucky to the west of you


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm about 35 miles north of Atlanta, we've got warnings through the night, mostly dense fog and storms.  But I have 4 small crews going to Photo Shoots tomorrow morning in Chattanooga, Tn. at 6am, and it doesn't look promising.  I hope it get canceled before they get on the road.  Everyone stay safe, and thanks for the heads up Jake.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Crazy scary weather here


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 11, 2021)

Just read this article. It doesn't look good. Be safe all you "Wild Eyed Southern Boys".









						Tornadoes bring death, injuries, damage to several states
					

Apparent tornadoes and severe storms swept across several states Friday night, leaving in their wake several deaths, numerous injuries and severe structural damage.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Just read this article. It doesn't look good. Be safe all you "Wild Eyed Southern Boys".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep been in the basement for 45 min


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2021)

I have a sister in Arkansas. And a brother in TN. He is included in the storm watch, lives in Burns. We're getting high winds and rain here. Had about 5"of snow last week. Today it'll be around 60 degrees! And we are under high winds warning. Could see gusts up to 65mph.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 11, 2021)

Saw the news this morning about the storm and praying for all of you in the storm's path...


----------



## hammer77 (Dec 11, 2021)

Hope everyone is safe. I just saw an article were 50 possibly dead in Kentucky, prayers for the south.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Well I doubt a foot of snow will kill me......bring on the snow


I have to agree with Jake here. Went out for my wake up ciggie and ran an inventory on all my yard stuff. It was all there. Just moved around a little. Someone needs to pop Mom Nature a xanax. 
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 11, 2021)

Stay safe guys ! I'm watching the weather but y'all are living it. The sirens scared my daughter to death when we lived in Thompson's Station, Tn.  
This is the longest stretch that I can remember seeing


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Johnny Ray
> are y'all ok? Just saw a tornado warning for Madisonville!


We are fine. Unbelievable damage just south of Madisonville. 
Thanking God for his blessing and praying for all who have been affected by these storms. 

Thanks for checking on us Jake.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank goodness Knoxville has some protection from the really severe stuff from the Cumberland and Smokie mountains.  Any way you look at it though, this type of weather is always scary.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> but then again we had to walk a couple mile to get to school also.
> 
> Chris



Yup--Me Too, uphill both ways!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2021)

All we got here is Rain & Heavy Fog!!
So that gives me more opportunity to send Prayers to all those getting hammered by these Tornadoes!!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> All we got here is Rain & Heavy Fog!!


That's what he had Friday morning . Then it turned in the afternoon when the temp dropped . I live close to the river , so you never know which way these storms are going to turn . We were north of the path of this one .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup--Me Too, uphill both ways!!!
> 
> Bear



You forgot about the blizzard while doing it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Bytor said:


> Thank goodness Knoxville has some protection from the really severe stuff from the Cumberland and Smokie mountains.  Any way you look at it though, this type of weather is always scary.


Be safe. Looks like it's made it to east Tennessee.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's what he had Friday morning . Then it turned in the afternoon when the temp dropped . I live close to the river , so you never know which way these storms are going to turn . We were north of the path of this one .


Was weird here. High during day was like 63. By 3am when the tornadoes were hitting it was 74. Low tonight is 24 lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Mayfield KY is gone!


----------



## texomakid (Dec 11, 2021)

Unreal... There's nothing left


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2021)

We aren't well educated on Tornado survival up here in PA.
I've never had one hit within 10 miles of me, wherever I was.
However we have had a few warnings over the years, and we did spend a couple of short periods of time under & around the Stairs in My Basement.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

texomakid said:


> Unreal... There's nothing left


Atleast 50 dead in Mayfield so far


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> We aren't well educated on Tornado survival up here in PA.
> I've never had one hit within 10 miles of me, wherever I was.
> However we have had a few warnings over the years, and we did spend a couple of short periods of time under & around the Stairs in My Basement.
> 
> Bear


Yep spent a good hour in the basement around 3am today


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2021)

Man . That's a shame . I heard they got hit hard but didn't know how bad it was . Had to be terrifying for those people .


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 11, 2021)

Damn, mother nature sure is pissed about something.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 11, 2021)

How scary knowing its coming and there is nothing you can do...


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

Man brothers, I feel for you. Be safe, stay low.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Be safe. Looks like it's made it to east Tennessee.


Yep, it blew in and out in about 15 minutes and was one of the fastest blowing storms I have been in for some time.  Temp dropped 12 degrees in the process.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Bytor said:


> Yep, it blew in and out in about 15 minutes and was one of the fastest blowing storms I have been in for some time.  Temp dropped 12 degrees in the process.


Glad all is well. We've dropped 19° since the storm came through


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

So far saying 36 tornadoes touched down in 5 states


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 11, 2021)

We were lucky here, just thunder and a little rain. Windy as heck today with temps dropping.
I have 2 stepdaughters on the KY/TN line and there was some damage but not severe and they're fine.
So sad to hear about the people who died. I know hurricanes can be devastating but you have little warning with tornadoes.
They tell you when conditions are right for tornadoes but what are you going to do?
We just go to bed and hope for the best. No basement here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> We were lucky here, just thunder and a little rain. Windy as heck today with temps dropping.
> I have 2 stepdaughters on the KY/TN line and there was some damage but not severe and they're fine.
> So sad to hear about the people who died. I know hurricanes can be devastating but you have little warning with tornadoes.
> They tell you when conditions are right for tornadoes but what are you going to do?
> We just go to bed and hope for the best. No basement here.


Glad everyone is ok. I'm also on the TN/KY line


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 11, 2021)

So sad so many were killed, that's a terrible thing. Hard to imagine the destruction. I'm dang glad we have a basement!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2021)

My brother checked in. They had one go through near him. But they're ok. No damage.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2021)

Wind in Ohio today is roaring. Keeping an eye on the weather alerts. Man I read that one of the tornadoes in KY touched down and stayed on ground for 200 miles!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Steve H said:


> My brother checked in. They had one go through near him. But they're ok. No damage.


Glad he's safe. I'm sure I've asked before but where is he?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Wind in Ohio today is roaring. Keeping an eye on the weather alerts. Man I read that one of the tornadoes in KY touched down and stayed on ground for 200 miles!!


Yep that one flattened the town of Mayfield and tore up bowling green pretty good. Saying it was F5+ and possibly 250mph wind. Weather channel said maybe the biggest tornado in us history


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Yep that one flattened the town of Mayfield and tore up bowling green pretty good. Saying it was F5+ and possibly 250mph wind. Weather channel said maybe the biggest tornado in us history


Man that’s insane! I’ve been to Bowling Green many times. Used to stop there as a stopping point for business trips to Nashville and Murfreesboro. Always stay at the Holiday inn there and they often had Corvette shows due to the factory and museum  there.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man that’s insane! I’ve been to Bowling Green many times. Used to stop there as a stopping point for business trips to Nashville and Murfreesboro. Always stay at the Holiday inn there and they often had Corvette shows due to the factory and museum  there.


Corvette factory took damage and caught on fire this morning


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 11, 2021)

That is just too surreal!
I used to live and travel in that area 40 years ago.
The only significant weather I remember was heavy rains and wind when a hurricane blew up from the gulf.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 11, 2021)

We were lucky here, just thunder and a little rain. Windy as heck today with temps dropping.
I have 2 stepdaughters on the KY/TN line and there was some damage but not severe and they're fine.
So sad to hear about the people who died. I know hurricanes can be devastating but you have little warning with tornadoes.
They tell you when conditions are right for tornadoes but what are you going to do? They just suddenly happen. Or not.
We don't have a basement so we just go to bed and hope for the best.


jcam222 said:


> stayed on ground for 200 miles!!


Yep. Mostly they don't touch ground at all. Sometimes they touch for a minute and go back up. Sometimes they just come down and walk along for miles like the one in southern IN a few years ago that also leveled a town. You can still see the path from I-65. You just never know.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Glad everyone is ok. I'm also on the TN/KY line


They're both in the area of Clarksville. You must share the same weather.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> They're both in the area of Clarksville. You must share the same weather.


I'm 20 minutes south of clarksville


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Mayfield KY is gone!



Utterly destroyed.  Will see if there is a group in that area like a church or Salvation Army collecting to help the residents.  Never a good time for disaster but the holidays make it even tougher.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Glad he's safe. I'm sure I've asked before but where is he?



He is in Burns, Dickson County, TN.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Utterly destroyed.  Will see if there is a group in that area like a church or Salvation Army collecting to help the residents.  Never a good time for disaster but the holidays make it even tougher.


Good on you. I'll post any resources as they become available. Saying death toll will climb higher than 100


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Steve H said:


> He is in Burns, Dickson County, TN.


Cool. 45 minutes west of me over by Dickson


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Good on you. I'll post any resources as they become available. Saying death toll will climb higher than 100


I am awaiting a response from Erik regarding a local point of contact for the CofC Disaster Relief group. 








						Devastation in Kentucky: Killer storms topple church members' houses, businesses - The Christian Chronicle
					

As a deadly tornado tore through the heart of Mayfield, Ky., Friday night, members of the Northside Church of Christ took shelter in the church’s building. About 20 people, including church members and neighbors, waited out the storm in the basement, associate minister Tyler Wunderlich told The...




					christianchronicle.org


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2021)

Got tired of waiting for a reply from the news paper so I went straight to the CofC disaster site and used PayPal.








						Churches of Christ Disaster Relief Effort, Inc.
					






					www.disasterreliefeffort.org


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Me and Emily and the kids are gonna head over to Mayfield in the morning to try and lend a hand.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2021)

This is sure enough a bad one.  So good to hear that everyone who posted is OK--its the ones who haven't posted that need worrying about.
Thanks for starting this thread Jake.
Prayers sent for all.
Gary


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Me and Emily and the kids are gonna head over to Mayfield in the morning to try and lend a hand.


Take care and God bless you and Emily and the kids.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Me and Emily and the kids are gonna head over to Mayfield in the morning to try and lend a hand.


There is a group called Operation BBQ Relief being deployed to Mayfield. They will be cooking and serving 1000’s of meals. You may want to look them up. It’s a great organization that started out cooking for returning troops. 
100 % of All donations go directly to relief without any money being used for overhead. 

Johnny


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

Johnny Ray said:


> There is a group called Operation BBQ Relief being deployed to Mayfield. They will be cooking and serving 1000’s of meals. You may want to look them up. It’s a great organization that started out cooking for returning troops.
> 100 % of All donations go directly to relief without any money being used for overhead.
> 
> Johnny


Thanks Johnny. I know about them and will look it up. Any chance you want to meet up with us in the morning in Mayfield? I know y'all have plenty of damage in your area as well so I understand if not. Or do y'all need help around Madisonville?


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2021)

Johnny Ray said:


> There is a group called Operation BBQ Relief being deployed to Mayfield. They will be cooking and serving 1000’s of meals. You may want to look them up. It’s a great organization that started out cooking for returning troops.
> 100 % of All donations go directly to relief without any money being used for overhead.
> 
> Johnny


Thanks Johnny.  I will see what I can do to help offset the cost of food.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Thanks Johnny.  I will see what I can do to help offset the cost of food.


Pops was a big supporter and advocate of operation bbq relief. They did great things for the Nashville tornado in 2020


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup--Me Too, uphill both ways!!!
> 
> Bear



You may laugh, but it's true. My high school was located in the bottom of a small valley/ravine . and we did have an uphill walk going to and from school. 

Anyway we escaped the freezing rain. Strong wind gusts, light rain, and temps in the high 40s to low 50s. Stay safe you guys. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Got tired of waiting for a reply from the news paper so I went straight to the CofC disaster site and used PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarge , thanks for the leg work on this . Sent a donation .


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Pops was a big supporter and advocate of operation bbq relief. They did great things for the Nashville tornado in 2020


Yup . I have the T shirt from that . Pops posted the link .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2021)

Johnny Ray said:


> There is a group called Operation BBQ Relief




I signed up with this group a few years ago... They are/just opened a warehouse here in the Tampa area...  they sent me an email to come join the grand opening...  

Wishing/praying for safety for all...


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Sarge , thanks for the leg work on this . Sent a donation .


I have that organization on amazon smile even though I don't buy often on amazon.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Johnny. I know about them and will look it up. Any chance you want to meet up with us in the morning in Mayfield? I know y'all have plenty of damage in your area as well so I understand if not. Or do y'all need help around Madisonville?


I can’t meet tomorrow Jake. We are actually headed out of town for a couple of days. Hardest hit areas in this area are locked down right now. I’m in the planning stages right now to go to a small town (Bremen) near here on Wednesday (hopefully) to set up and cook whatever I can for whoever needs something to eat. 
You and Emily be careful and thanks for your willingness to help those in need.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Me and Emily and the kids are gonna head over to Mayfield in the morning to try and lend a hand.


Very nice, Jake. I wish that circumstances would allow me to lend a hand, as well, but I have made a donation...


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2021)

Well fellas been a long, sad day. For starters this isn't a look at what I did post but a look what they endured post. We headed to Mayfield KY about 4am this morning. They turned us away and told us to go to Dawson Springs. When we got there we spent the first half of the day searching for bodies. They suspended rescues last night. Unfortunately we found 2 people. We were paired up with people who had dogs. Second part of day was clearing trees and roadways with our chainsaws. This place was flattened and we are heartbroken. So many people there helping though! Here are a few pics to lend some perspective to what we often take for granted. Me and Emily are going back in the morning and likely for a few more days........here's a high note. About an hour before we were required to check back in and leave town because of curfew they found a survivor. There is always hope. Please keep these people in your prayers. I've been to war and never quite seen something like this


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow  thats horriable.    Flag still standing thou.  Prayers for everyone.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Wow  thats horriable.    Flag still standing thou.  Prayers for everyone.


Adam that flag was found in the rubble and hung on that pole. The town was full of things like that. Hell trucks and side by sides as far as you could see flying flags. Can't hardly talk about it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2021)

There are no words

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 12, 2021)

That is tragic. Mad respect to you and Emily for doing what you can. My family’s prayers and donations.
Semper Fi
Jed


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> That is tragic. Mad respect to you and Emily for doing what you can. My family’s prayers and donations.


Sadly Mayfield is the only one making the news. There is a dozen towns like this one in that area that are flattened. These people were very poor to begin with and have lost everything


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 12, 2021)

One cannot even imagine the devastation when not seen first hand. You brought that to us Jake. Thank you and Emily for support for all that you do. God Bless Everyone. . .
Donation on it's way

Thank you for posting 

 old sarge


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Sadly Mayfield is the only one making the news. There is a dozen towns like this one in that area that are flattened. These people were very poor to begin with and have lost everything


Tragically common.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2021)

Stay strong buddy, what you're doing is something a lot of folks wouldn't or couldn't do. Prayers to you and Emily. Special prayers for those caught in the middle of this devastation. 

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 12, 2021)

Jake
This is just terrible to here and see. Glad there is people like you and your family to be able to help out in everyway that you can.
So many families torn apart because of the weather. 
Our hearts and payers go out to all affected by this 

David and Mona


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2021)

This is so much worse than we knew about, and that was bad.  Jake, people like you and your Family are very special to be able to go and help.  Praying for all.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Stay strong buddy, what you're doing is something a lot of folks wouldn't or couldn't do. Prayers to you and Emily. Special prayers for those caught in the middle of this devastation.
> 
> Chris


There were 100s of volunteers, first responders, fire, police, national guard. My hope is most Americans would help their neighbors if they could


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Jake
> This is just terrible to here and see. Glad there is people like you and your family to be able to help out in everyway that you can.
> So many families torn apart because of the weather.
> Our hearts and payers go out to all affected by this
> ...


Sad is for sure. They will appreciate the prayers. They are in desperate need


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> This is so much worse than we knew about, and that was bad.  Jake, people like you and your Family are very special to be able to go and help.  Praying for all.


Is worse than what we knew about. Wish you could have been in our truck when we pulled up to it. You don't really know how to feel you just want to help. We are far from special though. Just spreading love and showing others we care


----------



## old sarge (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks Jake. I cannot imagine what you and your family felt while helping wherever you could in the search for casualties. The pictures are horrific.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Thanks Jake. I cannot imagine what you and your family felt while helping wherever you could in the search for casualties. The pictures are horrific.


After talking to some friends near the area we decided not to take the kids. Glad we didn't as they weren't really wanted at this current time. My kids definitely have perspective though and we have taken them on many mission trips and servant opportunities throughout the years


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow Jake you definitely have a servants' heart. Prayers for you and Emily and for the families that are affected. They certainly need all of the help available


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 12, 2021)

Our Father.... You all know the rest


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 12, 2021)

It's all good some like me aren't great with spelling so we know how that goes


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 12, 2021)

Yeah I suck at it. Sorry all.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Yeah I suck at it. Sorry all.



Dont worry about it.   Correct wording is key, some people cant read between the lines and know what you meant.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2021)

Unbelievable Power!  Thanks for the Pics Jake, and for what you guys do!
Reminds me of war zones I've been in, but this time it's in our Home Land!
Prayers sent to All.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 13, 2021)

Jesus wept, Jake.  I've never been around a tornado and seen the aftermath.  This is beyond belief.  My heart goes out to all those people.  Good to know there's good people like you and Emily and all the others to help out.
Gary


----------

